# Old Speckled Hen



## jjthickett (3/1/12)

Hi, anyone out there know of a good (AG)recipe for an Old Speckled Hen clone? While we're at it what style is OSH actually classified as? An English Bitter or English Ale? sorry if that's a stupid question... any help much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## yardy (3/1/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50178

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16848

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50217

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16623


----------



## Fish13 (3/1/12)

DSBalesrus said:


> Hi, anyone out there know of a good (AG)recipe for an Old Speckled Hen clone? While we're at it what style is OSH actually classified as? An English Bitter or English Ale? sorry if that's a stupid question... any help much appreciated. Cheers



Classified as an english ale

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Speckled_Hen

named after an old MG

also this is interesting too

Old Golden Hen

Old Golden Hen was launched in August 2011, it is a Light golden ale. Crafted by the master brewer of "Old Speckled hen", this light golden beer delivers both flavour and refreshment. Brewed using the finest pale malts and the Australian Galaxy hop to give a light golden colour, subtle tropical fruit notes and a deliciously smooth finish


----------



## jjthickett (3/1/12)

Great! Thanks very much. That was quick! That should get me started. Not sure about caramalt v crystal malt in the recipe though...
what will they think of next, an aussie hop in an English Golden Ale? Cheers.
(champion pic yardy)


----------



## mattfos01 (3/1/12)

DSBalesrus said:


> Great! Thanks very much. That was quick! That should get me started. Not sure about caramalt v crystal malt in the recipe though...
> what will they think of next, an aussie hop in an English Golden Ale? Cheers.
> (champion pic yardy)



Mate, I did this one a little while back and loved it. I like the original and not saying it is a perfect clone but very tasty all teh same. In fact I have some more in the fermenter now..

http://www.biabrewer.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=820


----------



## punkin (28/6/13)

Brewing this knockoff of the knockoff today.

Pretty keen to see how it turns out.


----------



## Mardoo (28/6/13)

punkin said:


> Brewing this knockoff of the knockoff today.
> 
> Pretty keen to see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


Love to hear how that turns out with that % of golden syrup. I've messed about a bit with golden syrup but haven't really been able to put my finger on what it brings to the brew. Other than sugaz, of course.


----------



## Batz (28/6/13)

Coincidence, I brewing one atm as well.

Batz


----------



## wbosher (28/6/13)

This thread is epic :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/13)

Looks good, but more authentic hops would be Challenger then more Challenger+EKG then more EKG ... to 35 IBU

UK malts a must - they use Pipkin but I've never seen it here so would sub MO.

The Nottingham... personally I'd never use it in such a malty and hoppy beer.

I'd use Thames Valley. I did a clone a couple of years ago but lost my BM recipe ... turned out fairly good but not up there with the bottled variety from Dan's.


----------



## CosmicBertie (28/6/13)

I used to put brown sugar in my ales, as some of the older recipes called for it. Then I tried using homemade inverted-syrup. However, they all turned out with that slight kit twang we all know and (not) love.

So, I've culled that idea, and now just use extra base malt.

I made a Black Sheep Ordinary Bitter, Challenger hops. Came out about 4%. Great session beer and taste lurvely.


----------



## punkin (29/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Looks good, but more authentic hops would be Challenger then more Challenger+EKG then more EKG ... to 35 IBU
> 
> UK malts a must - they use Pipkin but I've never seen it here so would sub MO.
> 
> ...



I'm just using what i have, which mostly co-incides with the clone recipes i've been able to dig up. More a case of brewing a similar nice beer than a replica.


----------



## punkin (27/7/13)

The clone has been drinking a treat this week, so i decided to get a bottle of OSH and do a side by side.

The original has mine on the malt taste by being cleaner and less maltier. Mine has more residual sweetness and is a little muddy, might improve with age in the keg.

The original has mine in spades on the hop flavour, The bitterness is about the same but the OSH has a crispness and hop taste that i haven't reproduced. I think it's down to the no-chilling, i've lost the hop burst ever since i started no-chilling and wish i could get it back. Just too hard to ferment 84l at a time though.

I'm going to see about some mini boils and french pressing methods i think.


----------



## KingKong (27/7/13)

wbosher said:


> This thread is epic :lol:


I just read that whole thread, very entertaining. But now Im left wondering if he really was a troll , or just very eccentric. The thread is like a book , missing the last two chapters.


----------

